# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Arduino 3-wire spi

## thanasis 1

Λοιπον θελω να χρησιμοποιησω το μαγνητομετρο ii2mdc αλλα δεν υποστηριζει τη διασυνδεση 4-wire spi αλλα 3-wire spi.
Ετσι προσπαθω να πειραματιστω με το l3g4200d που υποστηριζει και τις δυο λειτουργιες spi αλλα δεν τα καταφερα μεχρι στιγμης.
Δεν μπορω να βρω καποιο παραδειγμα πανω στο 3-wire για το arduino.Οποια βοηθεια δεκτη.

----------


## finos

SCL->SCLK
MOSI&MISO-> SDI/SDO
CS-> CS
ετσι ειχα συνδεσει ενα mcp4151 και δεν ειχε θεμα  :Smile: 

αλλα βλεπω οτι εχει και i2c γιατι δεν το βαζεις πανω στον i2c ?

----------


## thanasis 1

Ως προς τον κωδικα ισχυει η ιδια λογικη με το 4-wire??

----------


## finos

ναι, νομίζω ναι . :Smile:

----------

mikemtb (03-04-19)

----------


## Kernel Panic

άσε ελεύθερο το MISO

----------


## thanasis 1

Τελικα ηθελε και μια αντισταση 1k μεταξυ του ακροδεκτη miso-mosi.
Τωρα αν δουλευει τυχαια δεν ξερω.

----------

